

How to find iPhone devs? - Zarbazan

How to find iPhone devs (freelancers) in the particular areas of US (ex. DC Metro area). Forums, etc?<p>Thanks!
======
otwixto
there is a great company based in Los Angeles that helps people find app
developers. check out their website at www.appsnminded.com - its run by two
stay at home mom's who have had a great deal of success developing and
marketing iphone apps.

